# Glowing Embers and Witch's Cauldron



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
Here's my take on the classic expanding foam burning coals prop. I added a cauldron and a fog machine to top off the fake fire.
Cheers,
ET


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice work, always good to see how others do things


----------



## Dyad (Sep 29, 2014)

Great tutorial! I was looking at making some glowing embers but I like the way you added the fog into the cauldron as well never thought of that!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really like this. I may need to do something like this on a larger scale for next year (larger cauldron) so i'm wondering what I could use. Thinking of a gargage can lid?


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

jdubbya said:


> Really like this. I may need to do something like this on a larger scale for next year (larger cauldron) so i'm wondering what I could use. Thinking of a gargage can lid?


For the embers mold? Garbage can lid would work, also I noticed that the shrink wrap was an easy way to protect the mold, so anything could be used, even one of those baby pools, that would be a huge pile of coals.
Cheers,
ET


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice. I like the use of real ashes. Never would have thought of that


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice and comprehensive. I like the use of real ashes, and the glass bowl as a mold. I'm inspired now to add a better fog effect to the one I built, and maybe some kind of "iron" grating platform for it to rest on.


----------



## acanton04 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Tubing*

What kind of tubing did you use to pipe in fog to/through the cauldron!
PS Very informative video!!!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey there, all I used was a piece of garden hose. I had one laying around that someone mowed over. I just spray painted it black.
Cheers,
ET


----------

